# Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer



## achi30179 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich will dimnächst in der Türkei angeln genau gesagt im Marmara Meer in Yalova, da meine Eltern dort ne Wohnung haben die grad mal 25m bis 30m vom Strand entfernt ist bietet sich das an. ^^

Da ich grad mal angefangen hab zu angeln das auch nur in forellenteichen hab ich halt null plan.

Also dachte ich mir das ihr mir vieleicht nen paar tipps geben könntet z.b. 
-Was ich beim equipment achten muss also was für ne angel (länge und wurfgewicht) 
-was ich bei der schnur beachten sollte (dicke und länge)(monofile oder geflochtene) 
-mit welchen ködern sollte ich angeln? paste, gummifisch, wobbler oder einfach mit pide (Fladenbrot)
-Mit was für fischen kann ich rechnen in relative ufer nähe?(will ja nicht mit nem boot raus)
-gibt es dort auch giftige fische vor den ich mich hüten sollte?
-welche haken größe sollte ich nehmen? oder sollte ich in dem punkt einfach komplettes sortiment mitnehmen^^
-sollte ich mit pose, grund oder einer anderen art an die fische ranngehen.

würde mich über jeden tipp freuen^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer*

ISt das das Meer am Bosporus? Schau mal in der Europarubrik. Da steht eigentlich alles, gepinnt ist z.B. ein Thread über giftige Fische.


----------



## achi30179 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer*

Ja das ist das meer am bosborus also zwischen dem schwarzen meer und ägäisches meer mittelmeer.

danke für deine antwort kucke gleich mal dort wo du meintest.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer*

Da musst du eigentlich alles finden, außer Lizenzkrams und lokalen Spots.


----------



## achi30179 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer*

Danke Scorp,

hab leider nicht viel gefunden was mir weiter hilft, 
beim angelequip hab ich mir auch schon was angekuckt:

-Penn Overseas Pro SW 305 3,00m 20-80g Spin für fast 90€
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3868_3870&p_id=aup004

und 

Shakespeare Cypry Freespool XT 60 für fast 60€.

bei der rute bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher wegen länge und wurfgewicht.
haste nen tipp? werde ja vom strand aus fischen vieleicht auch boot kommt drauf an wieviel das dort kosten könnte aber glaube eher weniger. 
sollte denke auch grund angeln aber mit welcher rute hat wer nen tipp?


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer*

Die rolle kann ich dir nix zu sagen, ich hab ne Ryobi Ecusima und ne Spro Redarc. Die haben aber ihren Härtetest noch nicht überstanden. 
Penn an sich hat nicht den besten Ruf. Zum Grundangeln da reicht ne rute von Aldi oder von Decathlon. Beim Spinfischen ist es halt auch eine Frage des Gewichts und der Härte. Das kann ich dir aber noch nicht einschätzen, ich hab einfach kaum Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet bisher. 

Wieso findest du nix? Es muss ja nicht Türkei sein, deine Zielfische auf die wird auch in Kroatien, Italien, Frankreich, Spanien und Griechenland geangelt. Da gibts so viel! 
Ich hab einen Thread gemacht mit einem Haufen an Infos und Urlaubsberichten, lies dich da mal durch. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937


----------



## achi30179 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - Marmara Meer*

Hab mir jetzt bisjen was gekauft, also eine Quantum Smart Procast S. in 4,20m bis 200g wg. und Kogha Askor brandungrolle. Hab mir auch das thema von dir durchgelesen scorp hat mir sehr weitergeholfen danke scorp. 

leider kenn ich kein der da wohnt oder dort schonmal zum angeln war sonst könnte mann leicht erfahren ob es dort auch nen angel gescheft gibt und wenn ja wo.

hab mich auch für ne STEALTH CODE RED 0,30 geflochtene schnur entschieden hoffe dass das passt.
Beim Blei hab ich mir 80g 90g und 110g geholt sollte ich mir noch ein blei mit mehr gewicht holen? An sich kann ich mir die dinger auch in der türkei kaufen, muss halt nur nen shop finden.

Hab eine seite gefunden wo einige grund-montagen gezeigt werden weiß aber noch nicht welche ich nehme.
Hier der link: http://www.angelwiki-sh.de/b/brandungsvorfaecher

für tipps bin ich immer offen ^^


----------

